# Any comments on  F&D A555U



## cute.bandar (Jul 4, 2012)

I am thinking of buying this speaker:
F&D A555U | Speaker | Flipkart.com

It has everything, FM, remote, usb play , perfect for my mummy  
Does anyone happen to own one of these ? If so could you comment on the quality ? 

Thanks


----------



## david2110 (Jul 15, 2012)

overall f&d is okay plus you are getting whole package 
but sound quality is not up to the mark..
if ur not audiophile there is no problem
in the end dont listen to any1 just get demo of it and judge yourself..


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Aug 12, 2012)

david2110 said:


> overall f&d is okay plus you are getting whole package
> but sound quality is not up to the mark..
> if ur not audiophile there is no problem
> in the end dont listen to any1 just get demo of it and judge yourself..


Who said to you sound quality is not to the mark?
Its fabulous speaker probably best set within 5K mark.


----------



## hitesh (Dec 30, 2012)

Any more comments on these ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 31, 2012)

^^ Moderate sound quality, don't expect this to match Altec Lansing quality, but since it disappeared from Indian markets, this is good for under 5k.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 31, 2012)

Dhirajthefreak said:


> Who said to you sound quality is not to the mark?
> Its fabulous speaker probably best set within 5K mark.



 

To start with ....it dosnt have tweeters to take care of the HF. End of discussion. Ignore them.

Insted get them....
Edifier X600 - Edifier: Flipkart.com


----------

